# The sunday school lesson



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

The teacher's lesson for her eight-year-olds was on the resurrection. "Can any of you tell me what the resurrection is?" she asked. After a period of silence she finally asked little Timmy if her could tell her what the resurrection was. "Well, I don't know exactly what it is but I know if it last longer than four hours you are supposed to see your doctor."


----------

